# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  [Beta Release] Guild Wars 2 Buddy

## Seifer

Greetings!

We've been working on our bot for Guild Wars 2 for a while now, and we feel it is currently in a state where we could have the general public test it in order to hunt down remaining bugs. The software is by no means final, and nasty crashes and bugs will occur - if you are not interested in testing beta software, and you're expecting 24/7 AFK botting, this isn't for you.

However, if you are - that's great! Guild Wars 2 buddy, or Gw2buddy for short is currently offered at no cost during the beta period, and you get the chance to run it as much as you like, and get a sneak-peek at what's coming up.

Currently, some of the main features are:
Recast and Detour mesh navigation, meaning you only have to define your hotspots in your profiles.Support for all professions through an all-in-one Combat Routine.Support for Plugins, so you can extend the bot with your own creativity.Extensive API for third-party developers.Support for cleaning up your inventory; deleting trash items automatically and depositing all collectibles the bot finds.Combat and looting, obviously.The bot supports multi-botting through ISBoxer, on a first come, first serve basis.We update fast. Generally spoken, we have updates available within a few hours of the game updating.

There will be bugs, and there will be dragons. We do focus on ironing out any bugs we come across as soon as possible, and we have a constant stream of fresh updates and improvements coming out on a daily basis.

As aforementioned, the bot will come at no cost during its beta period, the only thing we would like from you in return is active participation in the beta process, which means reporting any bugs you may find, explaining the situation, what was the bot doing when a problem occured, and a full log as an attachment if applicable.

*Profiles, and meshes*
The bot currently supports two navigators; the first being a Recast and Detour full-map mesh navigator, which means you only have to define hotspots, and the bot will know how to get there by itself. For more information on how to obtain the latest set of meshes, take a look at Navigation - Gw2Buddy Wiki

The second being pre-recorded meshes. Some (older) profiles use these, and for these to work, the profile and the mesh need to be in the same folder.

I have attached a handful of profiles our users have made, but of course, feel free to make and submit your own!

User-submitted profiles can be found on our forums: Gw2Buddy Profiles

Profiles: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2904711/Gw2%20Profiles.rar

*Download and updates*
You can obtain the latest version of Gw2buddy, and find the release notes here: Release Notes - Gw2Buddy Wiki

As with all our products, it contains an auto-updater which will prompt you when an update to the software is available.

Thank you for reading, and we hope you enjoy our latest and greatest!  :Smile: 

*Feedback and support*
For feedback and support, please refer to Gw2Buddy Support

Of course, questions and the like in this thread will always be answered.

Best regards,
The Buddy Team

----------


## Seifer

Reserved for future ramblings.

----------


## PenangKiD

Anyone can guide me on how to setup this bot?

----------


## Netzgeist

Is it able to sell drops to bltp?

----------


## in2fun

Im testing this out now.
Can not use trading post as of yet.
Working good!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nippel

^ lol in2fun ? You do realize your name is all over the website/navmeshes ? Why pretend to be a new customer that finds this product to "work good"? :P

----------


## Volomon

Doesn't appear to work, most likely due to lack of instructions. 

It doesn't have a noted folder to be downloaded to. So I placed in a random folder. It doesn't handle exceptions very well. 


Bug: Not loading a profile and pressing start causes a crash.
Bug: Pressing load profile sometimes causes a freeze and both GW2 client and/or bot crash.
Bug: Running a profile causes a crash

This is all I can get out of it so far.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

[VersionCheck] This game version is not currently supported by Gw2buddy! Supported: 16293 - Current: 417910411

----------


## PenangKiD

> [VersionCheck] This game version is not currently supported by Gw2buddy! Supported: 16293 - Current: 417910411


I got the same error, seems that they need to update the bot to the latest update of the game (today's patch)

----------


## in2fun

> ^ lol in2fun ? You do realize your name is all over the website/navmeshes ? Why pretend to be a new customer that finds this product to "work good"? :P


When did I pretend to be new customer?
What I said is true. Im testing it. And I think it works good.
The game does update very frequently and yes bot takes time to update.
I enjoy making profiles. So doing that. 

And my name is on navmeshes? 
I dont handle the meshes. I just make profiles. :P
And Im a very active player/forum poster.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Bubbagumper

Be warned:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ed-trojan.html (Buddy Bots infected with trojan.)

----------


## Haladini

[Official] GW2Buddy development stopped

----------


## jdjune

This is ****ing epic great release!! BUDDY TEAM FOR LIFE!

----------


## Thongir

Can't download it. Any one knows why?

----------


## dzucco

Thongir, try looking on the post date.

----------


## sasagwen

buddy bot is bad !

----------


## RakshaKnuts

Awesome work

----------


## dervd

This is great, thanks a lot.

----------


## nnapior

Hi,
New to forum, but I was wondering what happened to this project? I have honorbuddy and its great! saw this and was very excited! I tried to download and got "page was not found" just curious to see if the project is still active.

----------


## Chucksta

> Hi,
> New to forum, but I was wondering what happened to this project? I have honorbuddy and its great! saw this and was very excited! I tried to download and got "page was not found" just curious to see if the project is still active.


It was halted primarily due to the virtually daily updates that required constant fixing of the bot. 

I was developing plugins for GW2buddy and DemonBuddy; lots of fun  :Smile:  I think I could've cried when they halted work on GW2buddy, but it got me into the game hacking side of the industry, due to wanting to make my own bots and hacks  :Big Grin:  
I left that behind many months ago now, and I am currently working on the getMaNGOS WoW server emulator project. Got to love the grey area, not illegal but frowned upon, side of the gaming world  :Smile:

----------

